# can a frog this skinny be saved?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I acquired this new river from work already in subpar condition. it eats but seems ot miss often and often eats little and very slowly as well. it has progressively gotten skinnier. what can I do to help? ive heard for parasites to cook up a mixture of furan water. i have furan capsules but how much for how long and how to apply?











thanks!
chris


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I hate to tell you this, but most of the time, by the time a frog looks like that, it is already too late.
Find a vet asap, and hope for the best.
Try some ff larvae or termites, or a lot of whatever it will eat.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They can be saved but it will require supportive nutritional and possibly medical treatment. 

I would also suggest contacting a vet, as you are going to need to get fecals done to make sure that there isn't a secondary cause behind it as well as to discuss tube feeding (and to aquire a supply of clinicare if tube feeding). 
In the meantime, I would discuss with the vet starting the calcium gluconate drops on the frog and the possibility of keeping a small but steady supply of flies in the enclosure with the frog (use a small culture or a piece of fruit so the frog doesn't have to go chasing the flies). 


Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

if a vet isnt an option keep her cooler, low 70`s to slow the metabolism down as most pet shops are around a constant 80f. 2 drops of metronidazole on the back 1 x a day as an appetite enhancer/bacteria meds and hope for the best. force feeding something that stressed and skinny may not be good. the fact it`s going after flies is a good sign. i have had skinny frogs turn around in hours and start chasing down food and connecting well that were heat stressed and skinny like that which werent able to hit the flies. i`d reccomend the metronidazole quick. 500mg(5mg/mL) bag is enough for over 20 - 50?+ frogs for 10 days dosing. so a smaller bag if you can find it will be fine for 1 frog
calc gluc drops and pedialyte i have heard of being used for an energy boost and low calcium cure although i can not speak from experience.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Poor little guy  Hope he makes it.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

how's the progress comming??


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, despite all efforts, the frog passed on last night.

Like others said, it may have already been point of no return.


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

sux


----------

